# Wind Speed And Racing



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Because of the rain in our area yesterday our race is being held today. I just got the call, the A birds went up at 8 and the B birds will be released at 9. What really bothers me is the winds they are calling for today. These birds will be comming from the south west and they are calling for north west winds of 15 to 25 mph today. The race is 163 miles for me. Isn't that a little much for them? 

Ace


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ace in the hole said:


> Because of the rain in our area yesterday our race is being held today. I just got the call, the A birds went up at 8 and the B birds will be released at 9. What really bothers me is the winds they are calling for today. These birds will be comming from the south west and they are calling for north west winds of 15 to 25 mph today. The race is 163 miles for me. Isn't that a little much for them?
> 
> Ace


I ALWAYS worry about the wind..........
Quickly, cause I'm burning breakfast.....LOL
On three different occasions I've "complained" about the wind blowing like you describe above. All three times I kept my birds home. All three times I was wrong..........LOL Terrific speeds and good races all three times. Go figure.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks Renee,

I feel a little better about it now. Yesterday before heading to the club I checked the weather one last time and it said 10 to 20 mph NW winds. This morning when I checked it said 15 to 25. The birds have no choice now they are in the air and on their way.

Still would like feedback from you racers. When should I look at holding my birds back? What conditions? Winds? ect.

PS. Renee, I hope your breakfast was OK. lol

Ace


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

One more thing! What do you know about the K factor and is it something you check before races?

Ace


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ace in the hole said:


> Thanks Renee,
> 
> I feel a little better about it now. Yesterday before heading to the club I checked the weather one last time and it said 10 to 20 mph NW winds. This morning when I checked it said 15 to 25. The birds have no choice now they are in the air and on their way.
> 
> ...


Breakfast turned out fine. Thanks. 
I keep my birds home for different reasons. A head wind for 200 miles.......I can live with. A head wind (and I mean a hard head wind, 15, 20 MPH) for 500 miles, I can't live with. I just keep my birds home. And that decision is not based on whether the bird can actually fly the race and make it home. I fully expect every bird I send to come home. I just see no need to put a bird in that situation, but that's just me. 
It all depends on what you're looking for in the race season. If average speed, loft of the year, bird of the year are important to you and you're in the running, then if the trailer/truck goes down the road, you have no choice as to whether to send your birds and it doesn't matter what the weather is forecasted to be. If however, those awards don't really matter, you can base your decision on sending or not sending much more logically IMO. Again, IMO, the awards that are given are a big cause of some of the lost birds. People send 20 birds to a race that they probably shouldn't have, but heaven forbid that they don't get that piece of paper at the end of the season. That would be a crime. So what if they loose a bunch of birds? Surely if they send 20 birds, at least SOME of them will make it home and keep them in the Average Speed. For me personally, the awards don't mean one darn thing. A month after it's all over with, most of your competitors can't tell you who won what anyway. That's how important it is. 
I think that there needs to be specific rules and regulations for what is and isn't a good day to ship. Our combine for instance had a reg that said if there was a 60% chance of rain or more, the race would be postponed. Boy could I tell you a story about that one.  Last year, they voted a new rule in. The combine secretary can ship the race at his discretion. So, now more than ever, I have to watch the weather and decide whether my birds go or not. It's be a cold day in "you know where" when they trailer goes down the road and the birds ARE NOT released....if it goes, they go up, no matter what. 
And now I'm ranting, so I'll shut up. Bottom line, they're your birds and YOU have to make the decision, cause you can bet your bottom dollar, no one else gives a crap.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ace in the hole said:


> One more thing! What do you know about the K factor and is it something you check before races?
> 
> Ace


I used to watch it, but I don't any more. I've had "bad" tosses, and checked the K-factor afterwards and it was high, so then I had something to "blame" the bad toss on. And I've had bad tosses and the K-factor was fine.......so then I had to find something else to blame it on. 
And if you can get a club or combine to NOT ship a race based on a high K-factor?..............then you're very lucky, because I've never heard of anyone not shipping because of that. I think the AU has a rule or maybe it's just a suggestion about not shipping when the K-factor is high, but I don't think anyone pays it any attention.


----------



## lefty1991 (Jan 23, 2008)

good luck ace and i hope you win


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks Lefty. 

Renee, I was told the Detroit club does not ship if the K factor is 6 or higher.

I have only had 22 of 35 birds return today. The wind did really pick up and now it is raining. I don't expect to see any more today. By the sounds of it I had better returns than most!!!!

Ace


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ace in the hole said:


> Thanks Lefty.
> 
> *Renee, I was told the Detroit club does not ship if the K factor is 6 or higher.*I have only had 22 of 35 birds return today. The wind did really pick up and now it is raining. I don't expect to see any more today. By the sounds of it I had better returns than most!!!!
> 
> Ace


I have to say, that surprises me, but if that's what they do, GOOD FOR THEM!! 

Hope the rest of your birds show up.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

K FACTOR???????
George


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Rain and cloudy days slows the birds More often then a 15 to 20 mph wind Speeds can still get 1200 ypm and better. BUT the old clouds and rain you get lost birds and next day birds. What is your race speeds for today. AND figure your birds fly to a right arc with the wind so perhaps flew an extra 50 or more miles.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks re lee,

I will find out tonight how they did in the club and combine, but I think they did well. The first drop of four birds from the A race were at 1275 YPM and the first B bird ( in stronger winds ) 1210 YPM. This bird came in solo 20 minutes ahead of the next birds, a drop of three led by 5457. 5457 has won both of our clubs B races. This will be her first race she did not win. If she looks good I will send her 210 mi. this week and may stock her after that.

Ace


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Did you get any more birds back?


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I had two come in just before dark last night and only one today. That is 25 out of 35 sent to the races. These three will be held back for a few weeks until we drop back to 130 miles.

The good news is I won both the A and the B race! The A race was won by over 23 minutes! 

The other good news is these are homming pigeons and I do expect to see more of them come back once they rest up.


Ace


----------

